# AASHTO Book and Practice Exam book for sale



## foolinthebathtub (Nov 12, 2018)

Passed the SE 16, so I'm selling my AASHTO book and practice bridge problems book.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&amp;amp;pub=5575378759&amp;amp;campid=5338273189&amp;amp;customid=&amp;amp;icep_item=163368323146&amp;amp;ipn=psmain&amp;amp;icep_vectorid=229466&amp;amp;kwid=902099&amp;amp;mtid=824&amp;amp;kw=lg&amp;amp;toolid=11111


----------



## foolinthebathtub (Nov 13, 2018)

Wasn't sure how to price this, so I'm willing to negotiate.


----------



## Stewie (Nov 21, 2018)

foolinthebathtub said:


> Wasn't sure how to price this, so I'm willing to negotiate.


What SE Practice Exam is that? I checked the link but it's sold already. Could you please let me know where to buy the SE Practice Exam? I mean the "practice bridge problems book" you mentioned...

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Stewie (Nov 21, 2018)

foolinthebathtub said:


> Passed the SE 16, so I'm selling my AASHTO book and practice bridge problems book﻿.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&amp;amp;pub=5575378759&amp;amp;campid=5338273189&amp;amp;customid=&amp;amp;icep_item=163368323146&amp;amp;ipn=psmain&amp;amp;icep_vectorid=229466&amp;amp;kwid=902099&amp;amp;mtid=824&amp;amp;kw=lg&amp;amp;toolid=11111


Hi, man, I got some more questions.

1. Where did you purchase the AASHTO LRFD code, PE/SE edition?

2. What's the difference between the normal code and the PE/SE edition code? Is PE/SE edition printed with smaller pages for easy carrying?

Thanks,

Stewie


----------

